# Metallic Strie Technique



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since I posted on this site. I completed a project the other day and wanted to share my technique for a really distinctive and pretty easy metallic strie. 

I did this finish in Gold tones but I get the feeling it would look sweet in different color ways. 

I have posted specific step by step instructions on the HOW TO section of my website. There are other HOW TO's there as well.
Enjoy. 


http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


I hope you try it out. It really looks great in person and people ask "how did you do that?" That's the part I like best. 

This is what the finish looks like.

Well, I have tried for about an hour to insert an image with no success. 

You will have to go the HOW TO section of my website if you want to see a picture of the finish and see the instructions.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Photo of the Metallic Deco Strie Technique*

I think I did it, Here is a photo of the Metallic Deco Strie I mentioned.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks man. I always appriciate your how to's. Been busy lately?


----------

